# Facebook



## aussiemick (Apr 16, 2008)

Just curious who here has a facebook page. I do and recently joined a smoking meat group on there and saw DonO on there

Mick


----------



## richtee (Apr 16, 2008)

I'm there too!


----------



## jbg4208 (Apr 16, 2008)

yep, I as well.


----------



## cowgirl (Apr 16, 2008)

What is facebook? Do you use it like a blog? Just curious.


----------



## smokin' joe (Apr 16, 2008)

I think its like my space CG, I dont have either but maybe I should look into joining.


----------



## cowgirl (Apr 16, 2008)

Thanks for the info Smokin' Joe, I might look into it too.


----------



## vlap (Apr 16, 2008)

I am in there!


----------



## aussiemick (Apr 17, 2008)

I think facebook is cooler than myspace. I have a myspace page also. On facebook there is a smoking meat group. That is where I founf Richtee and DonO


----------



## ajthepoolman (Apr 19, 2008)

Post the link to the group.  I am on Facebook and would like to join it!  I can probably be found on there as ajthepoolman, but by night I am known as Adrian Miller in Topeka KS.


----------



## sumosmoke (Apr 19, 2008)

I've got a Facebook page but didn't use it enough to know about joining groups. Will have to check it out. Thanks for the info, Mick!


----------



## aussiemick (May 12, 2008)

Here is the link for the group on facebook.

http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=9061322993


----------



## cinnamonkc (May 12, 2008)

Does it get as pervy as MySpace?  Not that there's anything wrong with pervy, 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 just hate opening my friends list to see naked pictures!!  :0-)
KC


----------



## aussiemick (May 12, 2008)

I havent found any naked pics. There are lots of applications u can mess with also. One that Don got me into was BBQ fight, still low lvl onit but its good


----------



## cinnamonkc (May 12, 2008)

LOL...sounds like you've been lookin'  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




j/k


----------



## bearmoe (May 12, 2008)

I'm on there too.


----------



## mrh (Oct 4, 2009)

I am on there too. Any of you guys do the Mafia Wars thing?  I am trying to get mine bigger, it is a addicting game for sure!


----------



## yount (Oct 4, 2009)

I am on facebook also and play mafia wars it is great


----------



## gruelurks (Oct 4, 2009)

I'm on FB as well but don't play any of the games and stuff. I had already joined the "smoking meat low and slow" group a while back and mostly use FB to post pics of my cookings to tease my co-workers with.

IMO, MySpace is a wreck. I had a page on there but never did anything with it and was constantly annoyed at all the horrific layout designed my friends would come up with. Trying to read something on most peoples pages on there is enough to give you a migraine or seizure.


----------



## linescum (Oct 4, 2009)

I'm theretoo.


----------



## Dutch (Oct 4, 2009)

I'm on there too-look for Earl Dowdle.


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 4, 2009)

I don't even let my kids use my computer for that poop there are to many viruses out there. They already cost me one computer.


----------



## beer-b-q (Oct 4, 2009)

I am on facebook but don't use it much...  

I just went and joined the smoking meat low and slow group..


----------



## cowgirl (Oct 4, 2009)

I signed up too but haven't found the time to log into FB. Maybe this winter I'll have more time when things slow down for me around the farm.


----------



## cajun_1 (Oct 4, 2009)

I'm there   ...  ..


----------



## smokingd (Oct 4, 2009)

I am on facebook to would love to find this group


----------



## beer-b-q (Oct 4, 2009)

Here it is...


Here it is...


----------



## salmonclubber (Oct 4, 2009)

i am on there just search Huey Simmons


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 4, 2009)

I too am there - had not joined the low and slow group yet but will do so soon

Look for Gary Simmons


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Oct 5, 2009)

I'm there


----------



## pops6927 (Oct 5, 2009)

I'm on there, search for Pops Fassett, Linda Fassett, George C Fassett Jr, Erin Fassett, Robert Fassett, Stephanie Fassett (myself, wife, oldest son and wife, youngest son and wife).


----------



## flyin'illini (Oct 6, 2009)

find me here ---> http://www.facebook.com/glenhalljr


----------



## chisoxjim (Dec 17, 2009)

Im over there:

Illinois Backyard BBQ Society


----------



## fatback joe (Dec 17, 2009)

Thought this one could use a bump............

I am Joe Boyd.....Springfield, MA


----------



## fatback joe (Dec 17, 2009)

LOL What are the odds of you posting this back to life at the same time I gave it a bump?


----------



## chisoxjim (Dec 17, 2009)

that  is prettyt funny.


----------



## silverwolf636 (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm on there: Ray Wilson


----------



## danj (Dec 17, 2009)

yup add my name to the list of facebook users.


----------



## bluefrog (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm there too.


----------



## richp692 (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm there also


----------



## doctor phreak (Dec 26, 2009)

i am over there ...you can find me at The Thin & Blue Smoke group page 
my name is mike mcgarey


----------



## rambler (Dec 26, 2009)

Yep... I have a facebook page.


----------



## ncdodave (Dec 26, 2009)

I'm there and have also started a page for my Dutch oven cook books! I enjoy fb more than myspace for sure


----------



## mossymo (Dec 26, 2009)

What I do not understand on FB is I set it up so my user id from forums I belong to can be searched and I can be found that way. But when you type in my user id it brings up 300 and some names and I am buried amongst those? Sure would be nice to type in ncodave and find a fellow SMF'r. If anyone is aware of something I might be doing wrong or can change it would help many of us set up our accounts to be found by fellow forum users.


----------



## uncletykie (Dec 26, 2009)

here my Restaurant Fan Page on FB

http://www.facebook.com/#/pages/Ashl...5027937?ref=ts


----------



## ncdodave (Dec 26, 2009)

That search feature Mo is a weakness for sure but heres my page and me email for everyone here
page:
Cast Iron" Covered Wagon" Cookin' Camp Dutch oven cook books
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Cast-I...0288502?ref=ts

search me by my email:
[email protected]


----------



## cycletrash (Dec 26, 2009)

I am on there


----------



## carpetride (Jan 3, 2010)

I'm on there as of today...held out as long as I could!


----------



## thunderdome (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm on there.

UDS Group Page is up for anyone who wants to join.

http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gi...d=250471182623


----------



## wutang (Jan 12, 2010)

I am on there too

And I just joined your uds group.


----------



## thunderdome (Jan 12, 2010)

Great!

Post some pics of your UDS if you dont mind.


----------



## wutang (Jan 12, 2010)

No problem, just added a few.


----------



## badfrog (Jan 12, 2010)

my daughter made me join facebook a few weeks ago... haven't had much use for it (other than to talk to my daughter upstairs!), but I did just join the smokin link!


----------



## hoser (Jan 12, 2010)

Yeppers...I'm on facebook too.
http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?...&id=1443745685


----------



## gene111 (Jan 12, 2010)

just made me a page last week.


----------



## Dutch (Jan 12, 2010)

My 29 year old daughter told me that all of her friends now think she is lame because "her old man has a facebook page and she doesn't".


----------



## silverwolf636 (Jan 12, 2010)

That's funny. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






--ray--


----------



## hambonebbqsmoker (Apr 5, 2010)

I am own there to as Hambonesbbqsmoker come on over and Join me it nice to see all of you on here. Thanks


----------



## silverwolf636 (Apr 5, 2010)

I'm there: Ray Wilson and I have a group called Smokers Only

--ray--
(0||||0)


----------



## badfrog (Apr 5, 2010)

yup...I am on facebook


----------



## bayouchilehead (Apr 5, 2010)

I'm on there as Chet G. Bourg!!


----------



## aussiemick (Apr 16, 2008)

Just curious who here has a facebook page. I do and recently joined a smoking meat group on there and saw DonO on there

Mick


----------



## richtee (Apr 16, 2008)

I'm there too!


----------



## jbg4208 (Apr 16, 2008)

yep, I as well.


----------



## cowgirl (Apr 16, 2008)

What is facebook? Do you use it like a blog? Just curious.


----------



## smokin' joe (Apr 16, 2008)

I think its like my space CG, I dont have either but maybe I should look into joining.


----------



## cowgirl (Apr 16, 2008)

Thanks for the info Smokin' Joe, I might look into it too.


----------



## vlap (Apr 16, 2008)

I am in there!


----------



## aussiemick (Apr 17, 2008)

I think facebook is cooler than myspace. I have a myspace page also. On facebook there is a smoking meat group. That is where I founf Richtee and DonO


----------



## ajthepoolman (Apr 19, 2008)

Post the link to the group.  I am on Facebook and would like to join it!  I can probably be found on there as ajthepoolman, but by night I am known as Adrian Miller in Topeka KS.


----------



## sumosmoke (Apr 19, 2008)

I've got a Facebook page but didn't use it enough to know about joining groups. Will have to check it out. Thanks for the info, Mick!


----------



## aussiemick (May 12, 2008)

Here is the link for the group on facebook.

http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=9061322993


----------



## cinnamonkc (May 12, 2008)

Does it get as pervy as MySpace?  Not that there's anything wrong with pervy, 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 just hate opening my friends list to see naked pictures!!  :0-)
KC


----------



## aussiemick (May 12, 2008)

I havent found any naked pics. There are lots of applications u can mess with also. One that Don got me into was BBQ fight, still low lvl onit but its good


----------



## cinnamonkc (May 12, 2008)

LOL...sounds like you've been lookin'  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




j/k


----------



## bearmoe (May 12, 2008)

I'm on there too.


----------



## mrh (Oct 4, 2009)

I am on there too. Any of you guys do the Mafia Wars thing?  I am trying to get mine bigger, it is a addicting game for sure!


----------



## yount (Oct 4, 2009)

I am on facebook also and play mafia wars it is great


----------



## gruelurks (Oct 4, 2009)

I'm on FB as well but don't play any of the games and stuff. I had already joined the "smoking meat low and slow" group a while back and mostly use FB to post pics of my cookings to tease my co-workers with.

IMO, MySpace is a wreck. I had a page on there but never did anything with it and was constantly annoyed at all the horrific layout designed my friends would come up with. Trying to read something on most peoples pages on there is enough to give you a migraine or seizure.


----------



## linescum (Oct 4, 2009)

I'm theretoo.


----------



## Dutch (Oct 4, 2009)

I'm on there too-look for Earl Dowdle.


----------

